# Bagel's Pic-o-Day



## HairyBagel (Sep 8, 2009)

These aren't going to be in any chronological order. Just me. Showin' what I got. Everyday.

#1 

View attachment IM000389.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 9, 2009)

Evidence I'm packing on some LBs.

#2 

View attachment IM000403.jpg


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think any of the ladies here will complain about a picture of you every day 
They're great so far!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 10, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Evidence I'm packing on some LBs.
> 
> #2


*
yup yup definite evidence of packing 13 eggs into a dozen carton..or perhaps more like 20 eggs into a dozen 

thanks for the daily SHARE*


----------



## likeitmatters (Sep 10, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Evidence I'm packing on some LBs.
> 
> #2



you may want to put some kind of lotion on the stretch marks so they wont get any bigger...and btw nice looking gut

:bow::bow:


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 10, 2009)

I always describe myself as "two pounds in a one pound bag".


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 10, 2009)

Well... you used to be able to see the muscle. 

View attachment IM000488.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 12, 2009)

Eeaatt iitt.. 

View attachment 04a.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2009)

*damn..hit me in my weakness......a bodybuilder blowing up his sexy body :smitten:

MEOWWWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 12, 2009)

Too much eating. 

View attachment noteventrying-009.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 13, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Eeaatt iitt..



ok u got me


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 13, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Too much eating.



*NO...JUST ENOUGH in my opinion....my new favorite thread *:smitten:


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 13, 2009)

Today's my birthday. 

View attachment DSC07843.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 13, 2009)

*WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY ((((HAIRY BAGEL))))) I hope this is an appropriate cake for a sexy man like you * 

View attachment Chocolate-Cake-.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY ((((HAIRY BAGEL))))) I hope this is an appropriate cake for a sexy man like you *



Actually, it looks a little small..


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Sep 14, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WELL HAPPY BIRTHDAY ((((HAIRY BAGEL))))) I hope this is an appropriate cake for a sexy man like you *



If you can bake a cake like that one I already love you!!:bow::eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Actually, it looks a little small..



*wait wheres YOUR pic-o-day 

OK..i'll get 2 of em?

hairy bagel withdrawl *



hot'n fluffy said:


> If you can bake a cake like that one I already love you!!:bow::eat1:


*
Nope..did a google search, thought it looked tasty......*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 14, 2009)

This is what I mean by a 'hairy bagel'. 

View attachment DSC07832.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 15, 2009)

So, I really have zero luck with women. I think I have like two views on yahoo personals. I am not afraid to talk to girls or anything, it just goes very badly very quickly 100% of the time and I can't figure it out.
It's gotten to the point I've just come to terms with the idea of a lifetime of solitude.

I've been holding on to this girl's IM for like a month now. I kept looking at it thinking, "It's going to go awkward and you'll have a weird feeling for at LEAST the rest of the day. Why even try?" But, today I guess I forgot and did message this chick and it goes EXACTLY like this:

Me: Hi, my name is Adam. I got your contact off Dimensions matching thing.
Her: hi a/s/l pic?
Me: Oh, I hate to have to send you my 'myspace-bathroom-mirror-portrait' but it's all I have. (well, that wasn't of just my fat stomach)

I send her this picture of myself and she blocks me. As if I didn't have a complex already. wtffml 

View attachment IM000039.jpg


----------



## Esther (Sep 15, 2009)

She's clearly an asshole if she just 'a/s/l'-ed you. 
Honestly, I find it hard to give advice to people who are having trouble with dating... because it just happens when it happens. There's really not much else one can say. It's extremely frustrating to hear that kind of thing again and again when you're feeling lonely and rejected, but I find it very true. Dating, in my opinion, often entails a lot of waiting, and searching, and digging through duds until you meet someone who is actually compatible with you (by duds I just mean failed matches - people you just can't get along with, or people who feel they can't get along with you). Sometimes it can take a long time to find a person like that, sometimes it happens right away.


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 15, 2009)

Dont even trip. Girls are dumb, and I say that as a proud owner of a vagina. It true when they say "it happens when you arent looking for it". You can go to all the parties you want and talk to everyone in the room and end up meeting the love of you life at the DMV. You are very cute Mr. Bagel it will happen.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2009)

*
((((HAIRY)))) wrapping you with a small warm hug, as you are so cute and HUGGABLE and look exremely lovable as well.... *


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Sep 15, 2009)

dude, if the deepest thing she could come back with is a/s/l, "she" was either an automated response, a dude possing as a girl(it happens, you know), or a pic colector.

whatever the case, chin up.

your time will come, like the ladies have said, it will happen when you least expect it.

I used to think that no one would look at me because I was fat, but I have had females aproach me openly and agresively to get to know me.:kiss2:

Well, it happened in the past, now not as much!

A girl still called me a DILF the other day tho...


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the good and smart advice. 

View attachment IM000448.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Thanks for all the good and smart advice.



*awww so cute as always, thanks (((HAIRY))))*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 16, 2009)

Doin' what I do.. but with a beard.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 17, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Doin' what I do.. but with a beard.



You go to high schools and film children?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> You go to high schools and film children?



hahahahaha, I was thinking the SAME thing . . . :happy:


----------



## Melian (Sep 17, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Doin' what I do.. but with a beard.



I like this pic....*puts on a Catholic school girl uniform and bends over*

:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahahaha, I was thinking the SAME thing . . . :happy:


*
dayum I am glad I am not the only sick one that though the same thing......:doh:*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 17, 2009)

(shaking head in disappointment) no comment 

View attachment IM000400.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 18, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Today's my birthday.



WWWOOOOOTTTT

YEEEAAAAAHHHH VIRGOS




ok im a virgo too..lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> (shaking head in disappointment) no comment



*DAYUM....that's one mountain I would love to hug----sweeeet- thanks for sharing more gorgeous pics of the hairy bagel child pornographer 




j/k*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 18, 2009)

After haircut 

View attachment 10128_957552115744_2334693_.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 19, 2009)

--before-- 

View attachment buffbefore.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> --before--


*
wow...how long ago was that? you are gorgeous BEFORE + AFTER....just my opinion though :eat2:*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow...how long ago was that? you are gorgeous BEFORE + AFTER....just my opinion though :eat2:*




It was only a couple years ago. I gained like twenty pounds on accident but then like another fifty because I was stupid. All, in a very short period of time. I've been over 300lbs. ever since.


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 19, 2009)

300 pounds......:eat2:......u dont say...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> It was only a couple years ago. I gained like twenty pounds on accident but then like another fifty because I was stupid. All, in a very short period of time. I've been over 300lbs. ever since.


*
darling you WEAR IT REALLY WELLL!!!!!!!!!!! :smitten:*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 19, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> So, I really have zero luck with women. I think I have like two views on yahoo personals. I am not afraid to talk to girls or anything, it just goes very badly very quickly 100% of the time and I can't figure it out.
> It's gotten to the point I've just come to terms with the idea of a lifetime of solitude.
> 
> I've been holding on to this girl's IM for like a month now. I kept looking at it thinking, "It's going to go awkward and you'll have a weird feeling for at LEAST the rest of the day. Why even try?" But, today I guess I forgot and did message this chick and it goes EXACTLY like this:
> ...


 
first...you have amazing hair! 

second..don't worry about that girl...she has no idea of what she is missing...don't look back...just forward...keep trying...the right girl will find ya

lastly, i can make a suggestion for your future encounters...you may want to take one with a smile


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 20, 2009)

Taking measure 

View attachment measure.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Taking measure



*ARE you tired of me gushing over your incredible pictures yet? YOU HAVE AN AMAZING CHEST...seriously :smitten:*


----------



## Esther (Sep 21, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Doin' what I do.. but with a beard.



omg, beard. :wubu:


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ARE you tired of me gushing over your incredible pictures yet? YOU HAVE AN AMAZING CHEST...seriously :smitten:*



No, tell me more, please. Why do you like my chest? 

View attachment IM000483.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> No, tell me more, please. Why do you like my chest?



*because it has some great definition with a sexy layer on top of it, and I love mens tittys...I think they are insanely sexy--->specifically YOURS :smitten:


FYI..I am a big fan of body builders gaining...cause i love how strong they are underneath that sexy gain; it exudes utter confidence to me, to go from one extreme to the other, especially when he realizes HOW MUCH SEXIER HE IS*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 22, 2009)

blubbabloob 

View attachment DSC07809.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2009)

*all i can say is :smitten:

FURRY TOO.......MASCULINE AND THEN SOME *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't know why . . . but this straight BHM can't help but come and look at the thread everyday. 

Bagel has some sort of voodoo magic over me that's making me check out his thread . . . it's weird.


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 24, 2009)

How many more of these can I do? 

View attachment IM000446.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> How many more of these can I do?



*I hope one for every day of the week...they are a perfect way to leave for work....what a vision :smitten:*


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 25, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I hope one for every day of the week...they are a perfect way to leave for work....what a vision :smitten:*



What is your work? 

View attachment IM000680.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> What is your work?



*Awwww you should be a clothing model for that line of pants..they fit perfect and no one works them better then you do .....wow :smitten:

thanks for my daily off to work shot...currently they call me a paralegal I believe? I work in a mid-sized law firm that allows me to ride the harley to work and wear jeans everyday WOOOHOOO...well they don't pay me enough to dress better YET!! LOL...currently sifting through 1000s of unserved suits and sorting them on a beautiful spreadsheet I created...but my background is 30 yrs in the PRINTING INDUSTRY...those were the days........sigh *


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 25, 2009)

This one is just ridiculous... at least, I hope it makes you laugh. 

View attachment adambikini-017.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> This one is just ridiculous... at least, I hope it makes you laugh.


*
Laugh isn't the thought that came to mind HONESTLY...i far prefer boxer breifs though FYI...but you are defenitly beefy mcChunky EYE CANDY to me* :smitten:


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm going to go out tonight. I wish that girls in real life liked fat guys. 

View attachment noteventrying-029.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> I'm going to go out tonight. I wish that girls in real life liked fat guys.


*
ya hear you...i am just a random internet *COUGAR* preying on young McCHUNKYS 

hope you had an amazing nite....do tell......inquiring minds wanna know 

o ya...sweet close up yum yum yum *


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 27, 2009)

be as brave in real life as you are here and those ladies don't have a chance! you are a big-handsome-man! own it! the gals will notice...

we did


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 28, 2009)

Sunburned. 

View attachment fire-200.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Sunburned.


*
OUCHIE!!!!!!! :eek

still cuter then ever *


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 29, 2009)

I need to sleep more. 

View attachment I_Regret_Nothing.jpg


----------



## Hole (Sep 29, 2009)

God, you're beautiful.:smitten:


----------



## HairyBagel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hole said:


> God, you're beautiful.:smitten:



Thank you. You can just call me Bagel, though. 

View attachment IM000730.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> Thank you. You can just call me Bagel, though.



*now I am confused...didn't you shave your beard off...SIR BAGEL?
or did it grow back that fast *


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 1, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *now I am confused...didn't you shave your beard off...SIR BAGEL?
> or did it grow back that fast *




I told you, first post, not in chronological order. 

View attachment IM000460.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> I told you, first post, not in chronological order.


*
very erotic :smitten:*


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 1, 2009)

My current age^ 

View attachment IM000818.jpg


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 1, 2009)

Who is your photographer?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2009)

*cougar love :smitten:*


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 2, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> Who is your photographer?



No one. I just hold the camera or put it on a timer. That's why they look like dung. Here's some pictures I take when they are not of me:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should go to the lounge-there is an incredible Photo thread going on over there

Thankas for sharing your artistic side McBeefy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should post your photos on the PHOTO thread in

THE LOUNGE!!!


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 3, 2009)

.I am fat. 

View attachment noteventrying-013.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 3, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> .I am fat.



:smitten: *THATS A BEAUTIFUL PHOTO!!!* :smitten:


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 3, 2009)

What can a fat guy be for Halloween?! 

View attachment IMG_3281.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 3, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> What can a fat guy be for Halloween?!



Go as a thin guy?


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 4, 2009)

How much wood... could a woodchuck chuck? 

View attachment Oct1_08-268.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 4, 2009)

HairyBagel said:


> What can a fat guy be for Halloween?!



You could be a superhero ....like ummm...Orgazmo


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 5, 2009)

bustin' out 

View attachment IM000523.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> You could be a superhero ....like ummm...Orgazmo



Thank you? The link on your signature made me wonder if a lion suit would work for me.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL..maybe...

Ok what about being a Chick Magnet


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 7, 2009)

Angry Fat.
Is there any other kind? 

View attachment IM000485.jpg


----------



## HairyBagel (Oct 8, 2009)

This concludes my pic o' day. 

View attachment IM000737.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Nov 22, 2009)

AWESOME PHOTO



HairyBagel said:


> How much wood... could a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## HairyBagel (Nov 22, 2009)

kayrae said:


> AWESOME PHOTO



Thank you.


----------

